# Article on Addictive properties of popular drugs



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

Interesting, especially the high score of alcohol versus marijuana.

Addictive Properties of Popular Drugs | Drug War Facts


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Refined sugar should be on there, too. For the amount that most people in N. America consume, they'd be better off smoking. And it's tougher to quit than many hard drugs.


----------

